# So. California Rally



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok folk we really need to get it togethere if we are going to hold a rally this year. How many poeple are interested? As a suggestion maybe we could meet at Josha Tree National park, Black rock campground? What week end and month would be good for most people? Open to all ideas, Kirk


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok folk we really need to get it togethere if we are going to hold a rally this year. How many poeple are interested? As a suggestion maybe we could meet at Josha Tree National park, Black rock campground? What week end and month would be good for most people? Open to all ideas, Kirk
> [snapback]24960[/snapback]​


That would be a great trip- we've got a 2 week old baby right now, plus the 3 and 5 year olds. Maybe something in later spring would be better- at least until she starts sleeping through the night!!!!

Kevin P.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hopefully it will stop raining out there so you can have the rally! Amazing news reports about the rain.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, but all that rain in SoCal has made for an absolutley beautiful Winter here in the Northwest!









65 today, and not a cloud in the sky! Whoo Hoo!

Happy Trails,
Doug

I'm sorry... Did that sound insensitive?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Now, now, now, you guy's know all this rain out here, which is moving north and east just means more snow your way.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

One can only HOPE the snow is headed this way!

I'm pretty worried what the fire season is going to be up here.

shy

Oh, and good luck with the rally! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Anywhere around S-Cal is fine with me. And bar any family commitments we would come


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Kirk, (or anyone else)
Have you ever been to any of the interior first-come-first-serve campgrounds at Joshua Tree? I like the remote locations and all, but I can't remember if they were too tight or had enough space for a TT.
Kevin P.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Answering my own question: According to the visitor's center, Jumbo Rocks and Belle campgrounds have lots of spaces big enough for a TT/TV and don't often fill up. They are first-come campgrounds, but I figure if we arrive on a Thursday night or early Friday morning, we should be fine. We're going to try to get out there in a month or so, but I'll get some dates together as soon as possible and post them.

BTW: Hidden Valley and Ryan are tent-only campgrounds, not suitable for trailers.

Kevin P.


----------

